# Does anyone know these breeders in Swift Current and Stony Plain?



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

My friend sent me a post found on KiJiJi selling Vizsla puppies for $1,200
Location Swift Current, SK S9H4N4
Date Listed 28-Jan-17
Price $1,200.00
Offered By Owner
Pet's Date of Birth 23-Jan-17 (3 weeks old)

*Below paragraph is from the breeders ad, and is not personal knowledge of the forum member
*These puppies come from excellent bloodlines. Both parents are working hunting dogs as well as family pets. The puppies have had dew claws removed and tails docked. They will have their first shots and vet check before they leave. These puppies are being raised in our house and will be socialized.

My friend was in contact with this breeder and got a reply saying the sire comes out of XXXXXXX Vizslas in US. The dam is from a breeder in Stony Plain (just outside of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada). However, dam and sire as well as grand-parents are not registered.

Is it possible to register a puppy if parents and grand-parents are not registered? Does anyone on this forum has puppies from these breeders?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to need you to edit the post. 
It reads to much like a litter announcement on the forum. I know your just asking about the breeder, and litter. But it has way to much information on the litter.

Your question 
*Is it possible to register a puppy if parents and grand-parents are not registered? 
*
Short answer is no. No reputable registration will register these pups with the bloodlines listed. 
People have been known to do this type of thing when they don't have breeding rights to a dog. I would bet money, the US breeder you named would be very upset to know there kennel name is being associated with this litter. 
With no papers this breeder could say there dogs have any number of bloodlines, and not have any proof. 
I'm going to send the US breeder a copy of the post before it's edited.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Please feel free to modify the post as needed. This was not meant as an advertisement by all means. One needs to provide as much information as possible in order to get correct answers.

Thanks for contacting the US kennel. I already sent this to the Canadian kennel mentioned by breeders, to find out whether it was their dog or not.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

> My friend was in contact with this breeder and got a reply saying the sire comes out of XXXXXXX Vizslas in US. The dam is from a breeder in Stony Plain (just outside of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada). However, dam and sire as well as grand-parents are not registered.


I don't see how the dam, and sire would be out of those kennels, if the grandparents were also not registered. They maybe throwing around kennel names that are generations further back.
Also if a dog has no reg number (and just guessing not chipped), there is no way to verify any health clearances. Its way to many unknowns for me. 

The price of a unregistered pup when a accidental breeding occurs, is very cheap. Even though this was no accident, they are still worth the same amount of money. Most just hope to recoup vet bills if possible. Then there is that old saying "There is no such thing as a cheap dog."
You might ask the vizsla rescue in the area if they have heard of this breeder.
Most rescues know who the bad ones are in their area.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> > My friend was in contact with this breeder and got a reply saying the sire comes out of XXXXXXX Vizslas in US. The dam is from a breeder in Stony Plain (just outside of Edmonton, Alberta, Canada). However, dam and sire as well as grand-parents are not registered.
> 
> 
> I don't see how the dam, and sire would be out of those kennels, if the grandparents were also not registered. They maybe throwing around kennel names that are generations further back.
> ...


Is this the case of an underhanded Vizsla dealer breeder? What if they were stolen? Please advise. Doggone dog nabbers worse than varmints!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Any updates, Ksana? Just curious.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

einspänner said:


> Any updates, Ksana? Just curious.


Sorry for the late reply. I was out of town for my puppy's first show. I just checked this KiJiJi's posting and see they only have one puppy left for sale (for $1,000 now), all others are sold. I guess people don't care about the registration papers anymore.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The US breeder (that I removed the name) said the sire IS NOT out of their kennel.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

texasred said:


> The US breeder (that I removed the name) said the sire IS NOT out of their kennel.


Interestingly, the Canadian breeder (I did not include their kennel's name) also said they went through all their records and could not find any records of their Vizslas being sent neither to Stony Plain nor to Swift Current.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

That's ridiculous! I wonder if there is any legal recourse available to the breeders.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

As the breed gets more popular, you will find this happening more often. 
They prey on people wanting their first vizsla, and some have gotten quite good at knowing what owners want to hear.
While we post on what to look for in a breeder, unscrupulous breeders can read the same posts. That way they can appear to be just what you are looking for in a breeder. Most of the time you will find the promises in emails only, and the health clearances and full information of the litter are not in the online ad, or web page. This can go on for years, and a lot of people get hurt before ( if ever) it comes to light.
We love our dogs, and I think some count on us not being able to part with them. 


We've had a few of our members, have problems with one breeder over the last 7 years.
Its with early HD, and dwarfism in their bloodlines. The breeder stops all contact after the problem is verified by a vet. Its something they have known about for a long time, but keep on breeding. Now I'm seeing the same bloodlines used by other uncaring breeders.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

That's so rough  I pray that what happened to Willard isn't genetic because him and Inara had one litter. It was planned but now there are 3 other doggies that could potentially go through the same thing. Fortunately, 2 are with family members and the third is with a friend and they all know what happened.

I can't imagine continuing to breed a dog when you know there is an issue


----------

